# Bạn đã biết gì về bộ ấm chén men trắng bát tràng?



## gomsubaokhanh (7/9/21)

Lối sống và xu hướng tối giản đang dần trở thành xu thế trong nhiều lĩnh vực hiện nay. Những bộ ấm chén men trắng Bát Tràng mang sắc trắng tinh khiết như ngọc cũng ngày được ưa chuộng.


Cùng Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh tìm hiểu về dòng sản phẩm đơn giản nhưng rất thu hút này nhé!

Ấm chén men trắng là gì?

Bên cạnh men lam, men rạn với nguồn gốc từ hàng trăm năm trước, ấm chén men trắng cũng được dùng vô cùng phổ biến.

Lớp men trắng được làm theo công thức bí truyền của người nghệ nhân gốm Bát Tràng. Chúng được hòa trộn lại, trở thành một hỗn hợp chảy lỏng, đồng nhất. Gốm sứ sau khi phơi sấy xong sẽ được nhúng vào hỗn hợp này, rồi nung ở nhiệt độ cao hơn 1000 độ C.




Trong quá trình nung khắc nghiệt, các oxide trong men phản ứng với phần xương gốm. Một lớp trung gian được hình thành từ đó. Đó chính là lớp men trắng nhẵn bóng đẹp mắt như ngà ngọc.

Điểm mấu chốt của quá trình này công thức tạo nên bài men của người nghệ nhân phải có thành phần hóa học tương đồng gần giống với xương gốm. Cần tính toán sao cho các hệ số giãn nở của men và xương phù hợp nhau.

Nếu hai yếu tố trên không thỏa mãn, bộ ấm chén sẽ không thể có lớp men hoàn thiện. Đây chính là 2 điểm khó của men trắng chỉ những người nghệ nhân Bát Tràng tài hoa mới tạo ra được.

Ưu điểm của dòng ấm chén men trắng Bát Tràng

Không tự nhiên mà những sản phẩm đơn sắc trắng lại được lòng khách hàng và người tiêu dùng đến như thế. Những sản phẩm ấm chén men trắng được sản xuất tại Bát Tràng là tổ hợp của những công đoạn phức tạp, yêu cầu sự tỉ mỉ, tinh tế và kỳ công trong từng sản phẩm.




Xem thêm: Tất tần tật những điều bạn chưa biết về ấm chén men trắng Bát Tràng


----------

